# Bass Pro acquires Ranger, Triton and Stratos



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

http://www.bassmaster.com/news/bass-pro-shops-buys-ranger-stratos-and-triton

Interesting thought, I wonder what implications there will be regarding the dealers and the balance of power between Bassmaster and FLW tours? Are we going to see a merger between the two tours? BPS is a strong Bassmasters endorser. If FLW looses it's Forest Wood/Ranger backing what then?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow, I am not sure what to think.
I have heard really good things about Johnny Morris, but wasn't it Bass Pro that somewhat ruined Mako?


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

they'd be fools to try to change the Ranger brand into something as cheap as Nitro.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I figger downhill from here!!!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

photofishin said:


> they'd be fools to try to change the Ranger brand into something as cheap as Nitro.


Why do you say a Nitro is CHEAP. I have a 04' Nitro and it has been a great boat. All boats have their problems. I have seen problems with all boats. It's all a personal preference.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Actually I've been impressed with what BPS has done to the Nitro boats. Take a hard look at the new nitro's features and quality and compare them to your current boat. I'm not familiar with how the boat handles and I admit I've looked down on them too over the years but man they've thrown some quality into them recently. (e.g. Fiberglass molded dash, rubber trim around all exposed fiberglass edges in rod lockers, etc..) I've owned Triton's, Stratos, and recently a Skeeter 21i and I have to say the "little things" BPS put on the new Nitro are things that are important to me.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

There goes the neighborhood


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Look what happened to the Bayliner brand.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> Look what happened to the Bayliner brand.


 What did happen to Bayliner? 
It got worse??


----------



## Nitro Man (Jun 13, 2013)

Rather-b-fishin said:


> Actually I've been impressed with what BPS has done to the Nitro boats. Take a hard look at the new nitro's features and quality and compare them to your current boat. I'm not familiar with how the boat handles and I admit I've looked down on them too over the years but man they've thrown some quality into them recently. (e.g. Fiberglass molded dash, rubber trim around all exposed fiberglass edges in rod lockers, etc..) I've owned Triton's, Stratos, and recently a Skeeter 21i and I have to say the "little things" BPS put on the new Nitro are things that are important to me.


I own a 2013 Nitro Z-8 and have been very pleased so far. The boat handles very good its a comfortable dry ride. Doesn't have all of the little bells and whistles that other boats have but for the money it's a heck of a deal and the quality is not bad.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Dang, my dream boat has always been a Ranger 22' bay boat and/or and 20' Ranger bass boat. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm sure the respective brands will maintain their quality. Bayliner was never a quality fleet as I can remember & one of the 1st grabbed up by Brunswick to create boat-motor-trailer packages with. It was a cheap enough buy to try it with.

Nitro was bought & treated well, turning it into a competing brand. Heck, bang for the buck, a Z9 makes for a helluva good bass boat.

Mr. Morris is quite sharp. I'm sure he'll make some good moves with this acquisition. I only can hope that he'll resurrect the Champion bass boat line. They were some dam fine crafts! I am a Stratos fan but I'm not very hopeful when it comes to the old Bents line...


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Maybe a new Intracoastal will be built that I can afford. How on about an Intracoastal Z911 CDC?


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

Wish they bring back the cayman


----------

